# Old Registry Police Badge



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Check out this for all you police collecting buffs!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3631908651&ssPageName=MERC01


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't believe it's a real badge. I have four separate badges from the RMV eras starting in the fifties up to the mid/late 80's (1992 was the merger) and none of mine look like that. Mine are from a relative who worked during that time, so I know they are authentic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

That RMV badge can still be bought at any police supply store for around $50.00, why pay $100.00 for it when you can get one for 1/2 the $.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Merged with the State Police in 1995? The seller obviously has no clue about MSP history! I think this badge is a fake, I have seen real ones from people on my job and it doesn't look legit. May the buyer beware!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You mean they DIDN'T merge with the MSP? Huh... I was always under the impression that they did! :-k


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Killjoy275 said:


> Merged with the State Police in 1995? The seller obviously has no clue about MSP history! I think this badge is a fake, I have seen real ones from people on my job and it doesn't look legit. May the buyer beware!


If what your saying is true then who ever is auctioning it must be a total BOOB, because it said Cambridge MA on the ad. Then again if hes from Cambridge who knows what shell he lives in :L: (Just kidding to those that are from Cambridge-it's just a joke)


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> You mean they DIDN'T merge with the MSP? Huh... I was always under the impression that they did! :-k


hehe, just like the MBTA are about to, right Tcop? :sh:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

The RMV Police merged with the Mass State Police in 1992, not 1995, for all you history geniuses.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Killjoy275 said:


> The RMV Police merged with the Mass State Police in 1992, not 1995, for all you history geniuses.


Is that when BPD stole the MDC paint scheme and started applying it to their cruisers?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Gil said:


> Killjoy275 said:
> 
> 
> > The RMV Police merged with the Mass State Police in 1992, not 1995, for all you history geniuses.
> ...


Yup right about that time.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> Is that when BPD stole the MDC paint scheme and started applying it to their cruisers?


I saw a Pawtucket cruiser on the highway the other day with the exact same paint scheme as the Boston Police. If i am not mistaken Holden PD as uses a similar one. And BTW the badge definatly looks fake, I have seen real Registry Police badges and they look different. Could be wrong though.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

The merge did not work.


I like saying that


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats a real deal badge and it was the last style issued before the merge. I have the same one except the rank is "Investigator". I got it from my MSP academy instructor who was issued it for about a year, maybe two before the merge.

I do believe that GaRel Manufacturing Co. in RI is still making them up for the collectors market out there. They can be bought for $50 at Doughboys or other uniform shops. GaRel also dates them with the month and year of manufacture so if it 8-99 it means it was made well after the merge.

MSP357 - I have an even earlier Mass - Motor Vehicle - Investigator - Department Of Public Works badge here. Probably late 20's but same style. How's that for an oldie??

Gil - BPD stole the MDC colors when Bratton blew back into town for his 10 month stay. He just reclaimed the colors since he was the one responsible for the MDC PD colors back in the 80's. It sure was a hell of a lot better than the institutional green color the Mets used to have. Anybody remember waaaaaay back then???


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Acton PD also has the same paint scheme as Boston PD.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Nantucket PD has the same stickers on them as Boston PD

Scott c:


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

The green stripe of the old Metro Police. But does anyone remember the design before the green stripes on white?

The old MDC cruisers (mostly stationwagons) were all blue, except the rear panel doors, they were orange with blue lettering MDC POLICE

Now that's a little ways back. But it's funny, after all these years, you can't find any pics of Metro/Capitol and Registry Poilice ( a few on the retired registry Police officers website) cruisers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

I have seen old 50's photos of MDC cars and the color on them appears to be yellow. Could be the color on the photo faded but the bubble light on top is yellow for sure. 

A NYCPD buddy of mine collects Metro stuff and got to dig through piles of it right at the time of the merger. He has alot of stuff from old signs to even Gerry Clemente's old ID as a Patrolman. Now who remembers that guy?????


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Here we go a retro police avatar....










Now available :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

I so kick myself in the ass when I think of the old MDC merger, when that was happening I was a summer laborer in the stoneham yard and I specifically remember all the old MDC cruisers and gear laying around. Shit I've help fill the storage room with that stuff. But I was so young and never thought it would be worth any kind of value. Dam I wish I had the fore thought back then. I remember everyone was helping themselves to all kinds of stuff. But I was just a kid and was to scared to touch anything unless I was told too move it. I remember in the garage there out in back where all the old MDC cruisers some complelte some completly dismantled, there where car parts everywhere. I did get a MDC police rain coat that said MDC POLICE on the back but I scraped the POLICE off and used as a rain jacket for work. I have no idea what I did with it. But I wish I had it now, that would been cool memorablia.
DAAAAAAMMM,LOL.


Hey where can you find old picks of the MDC cruisers?

Now that I think of it when I worked for PArk Rangers I used to go to the Summer st. MDC building and even there I never really saw to much old MDC Police photo's


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

Here's one for the older guys...

MDC with blue and orange cruisers. That would be a picture worth seeing!


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

I was just a kid but I do remember the old green and white Met cars with the twin bubble gums on the roof...Of course nothing was worse then Revere when they had the Yellow and white cruisers in the early 80's where my dad worked...As far as Clemente..heard of him..read the book..have a interesesting family story about test scores too...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

I believe those yellow &amp; white cars were purchased by the Feds and had to stay that color. Same goes for Fire trucks back in the 80's. Bad time to get hired anywhere with the lay-offs they had ....................kinda like now??


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

I'll have to ask my dad about the yellow cruisers...I can rememeber him comming home for lunch and having one of them parked in our driveway...I wish I had some pics to post..


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Well it seems alot of folks to remember. I can't beleive that somewhere in the basement of Summer (Sommer ?)street headquarters, they don't have anything from the MDC days, there were around for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

Michael,

I heard after the merge there was tons of clothes, photo's, basically everything lying around the Summer St HQ. When the new powers to be came in they told the MDC workers to throw it all out in the dumpster!! The new bosses walked in there and started barking orders and basically wanted it all destroyed. They wanted it to be as if the Met's never existed.

In fact, they existed as a uniform force before the MSP did. They were started in 1894 or thereabouts while the MSP started as a uniform branch in 1922. 

Some old time Mets were horrified and saved alot but there was just so much stuff but so little time. They called their buddy's and some dumpster diving occured. A friend of mine eventually ended up with the a pair of headphones that were used by the MetroCop assigned to the chopper. I wish I could remember his name now. There's even a piece of tape attached with his name on it. 

Mind you, these were not just pictures, they were full 1 foot tall x 4 foot long things with about 200+ officers on them. The real old stuff. Some of these guys retired soon after and it's probably all tucked away in their basements just rotting. I have a bit but just enough to display. If they only gave those guys an extra day to save it. They'll be sorry one of these days..........


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

I remember some people pillaging the place for MDC POLICE stuff but it is true alot of stuff got thrown out. Because if I recall correctly I was one of the summer laborers told to sort through the piles and store away the stuf that could be re-used like Lights bars,radios, batteries,etc... It funny but your right it almost feels there never was an MDC POLICE dept. Only in memory nothing is still floating around that was from the MDC PD and if it is,its well diguised by now with new paint. Wierd HUH, everyone remembers them but, its hard to find and remnets of them. Well in there honor I'm changing my avatar for awhile,LOL. Wow the graphics on the MDC avatar suck, Anyway it looks better in person.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Hunter,

I pretty much figured that once the merge happened, all the stuff would be collectible so I grabbed some Metro, Registry and Capitol badges as soon as I could find them. They do surface once in a while but at a huge price increase. What you used to be able to get for $40 is now seen on Ebay for $100+ and people buy it.

The only thing I see that still has the Metro paint scheme that is still around was an old MDC horse trailer that is still up in the Franklin Park Zoo. It was there 2 years ago when I rode by it. Still painted with graphics showing. A bit of rust though.............

I know the ex-Met / Trooper who had the patch made up that's in your avatar. I was kidding him when he proposed the design. I told him it should say "PROUDLY WE SLEPT" instead of "PROUDLY WE SERVED". #-o 

Long Live The Mets!!


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

a rare find indeed here folks. A 1990 Ford Crown Victoria in service with the MDC police taken on Morrissy Boulevard.










I didnt even go looking for it.

I found it one day at this site.
1990 International Police Vehicle Design Competition
It won Second Place: Metropolitan Police, Boston 
in the category Federal or State Agency
But if u click on the link it brings you to the Boston Police.

http://www.lawandordermag.com/vdcontestwinners1990.htm
And actually you can click on the 1990 and replace the years with the next year I.E 1991, 1992, 1993
It is neat watching the styles of police cars change
Suffolk university gets a nod in the 2003 year of these awards.
Go check it out ! 
Its lots of fun.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

another rare pic I found on the web.
a pic of an old MDC cruiser pained as a MA State PD car.
Nice.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Good find.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

I do have a few Metro shirts with sgt stripes and a dress coat which I won't part with. I got them from a retired Met/State Sgt (Dom Maglio) (GREAT guy) anyone who ever worked for him says so. In fact I wore a few old Met pants with the big flap pockets, I just have to add some side ticket book pockets. It saved me a few hundred dollars over the years for new pants.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

How about some photos of the pure white Registry cars with the S/P door decal on them? Anybody have any pics of those? Like I said, my NYPD buddy has a treasure trove of these pics. 

He even sent out an autopsy pic that he got from the Metro Station in Southie as a Christmas card a few years back. Guy was on the table all burned up with this hideous grin. The caption on the card was "Keep Smiling All Year Long." Quite a character my friend Jon.

You can see all of his X-Mas cards at Simons Police Supply in Haverhill. He has them displayed there. Anyone who has been there knows what I am talking about.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Your NYPD buddy needs to upload some of those old pictures. if you go to my profile and click on the webpage, go to the link page and you'll see the retired Registry Police officers site, there are a few pictures of the Old RPD. They have the black cars, then the white cars where they added the word Police to the cruiser and one of thier old vans with two unarmed registry cops, before they armed them.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

michaelbos said:


> Your NYPD buddy needs to upload some of those old pictures. if you go to my profile and click on the webpage, go to the link page and you'll see the retired Registry Police officers site, there are a few pictures of the Old RPD. They have the black cars, then the white cars where they added the word Police to the cruiser and one of thier old vans with two unarmed registry cops, before they armed them.


Retired Registry Police Officers site ?
I dont see it ? ? ? ? ?

F.B.P.A 
Mass Italian American Police Officers Association 
N.Chicago VA Police 
WNC Public Safety 
Emerald Society of Federal Law Enforcement Agencies

Link from the President's son 
BUPD On Line 
Los Angles Veteran Affairs Police Dept. 
Massachusetts Motor Vehicle Inspectors Association 
Brockton Massachusetts Veterans Affairs Police Dept. 
MBTA Police Home Page 
Society Madonna Di Anzano, Boston, Mass 
West Haven CT VA Police


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

*REG SITE*

Massachusetts Motor Vehicle Inspectors Association


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

Those Rmv photos are really cool, now we need to get some old met photos.Maybe we should havea link to defunct/ retired PD's (photos ) like the Cruiser gallery.Lets see what we can do to set that up but let see if we can get come MET, Capitol Police photos 1st.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

sapd218 said:


> Nantucket PD has the same stickers on them as Boston PD
> 
> Scott c:


Nantucket is not painted like Boston PD, but Concord PD is...

-Mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

TomaHawk, Are you sure I was just up that way the other day and Concord cruisers I saw where white with a blue stripe on the top half of the door with the Minuteman logo, I know Acton Pd is painted like Boston.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Hunter, you're right. I think I blended a little Acton and a little Concord in my head... Concord has the stencil type writing like Boston, but the colors are different. Acton has a similar paint scheme, but the font is different - Acton and Nantucket are identical.

Show and tell time! mpd61 will probably yawn, but I have nothing better to do other than post these. 8)

*Concord Police* (with Chief Wetherbee, who is a good guy)









*Acton Police*









-Mike


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

There has to be some Met guys on the State Police who are members. Somebody has to have some old pictures from the job. The Mass capitol Police will be hard since for most part, they had no design on there vehicles. They had Police vehciles with blue lights, capitol Police plates, but no marking. I believe it's when they changed from the white shirts to the light blue, that they placed there patch on the side doors. It be interesting if pictures were found.

And of course, I have to say this again, the merge did not work


----------

